# long hairs?



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I believe they would be considered long haired. guard hairs are much longer than a normal haired mouse. (Pictures on my phone don't make it show the long hairs so didn't post any.) The doe is a blue pied, the buck believe is a recessive yellow pied. If the doe gets bred with a normal haired, will any of the bubs come out with long hair?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

No, not unless the normal coated mouse is a carrier of the longhaired gene. If he's not a carrier you will produce a litter of longhaired carriers that would then produce some longhaired when bred together.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

seeing if I understand this XD The babies won't be long haired, but if they were bred with each other their babies could or if bred to the father maybe?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

long hair is ressisive so a moue needs two longcoat genes to be long coated,
Go = Normal
go = long coat

so Go/Go and Go/go are both short coated but the ones who are Go/go are carriers as tey have 1 copy of the longcoat gene but wont be long coated as they need 2 copies.
So if you breed your girl who is go/go to a normal buck who is Go/Go all the babies will be short coated and carry long coats Go/go. so breed them to a long coat (son to mother) and you will get 50/50 chance of more long coat. If you breed the carriers together (brother to sister) you will get 25% chance of more long coats. No use breeding them back to the farther if he doesn't have the long coated gene.

If you normal buck happens to be a carrier Go/go you again have a 50% chance of long coat, and if you breed his long coated daughters to him a 50/50 chance of long coat and if breeding her short coated daughters to him a 25% chance of long coats.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry I guess my first post wasn't clear XD that was my fault. I have two long hairs, a doe and a buck the two that I had posted in the first post. I was trying to get more recessive yellows which my only other RY is a female normal. But ok, I think I understand now.


----------

